# Whining noise and now AC isn't cold



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Two nights ago when I started my 2012 LTZ with 80,000 miles on it, I heard a Whining noise coming from what seemed like the front windshield vent. It increased in intensity as the HVAC fan speed increased. I it was worse with AC but was still present when I put the heat on too. 

I turned the fans off and the noise stopped. All day yesterday while driving, the noise was gone however the AC is non existent. Not even trying to put out cold air. 

I don't see any signs of leaks under the car or in the engine. The engine compartment sounds fine when running. No codes either. 

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like a worn out HVAC fan motor.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

I should edit that the fan still pushes out hard but it is only hot air or if the AC is selected it is still hot air.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hot air, as in heated air; or, hot air, as in ambient air?


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ambient air. This morning it was cooler outside and the air pushing out was a little coolerror but still warm. When it is the middle of the day and 90 degrees out it almost feels like the heat is on.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like perhaps this car does not have the lower grill stone shield fitted and the condenser has been holed leaking the refrigerant out. Not sure what the noise is about.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there a way I can check to see if there is any refridgerent left?


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw that the clutch was not engaging. I bypassed the relay and it kicked in but still no cold air. 

Tested the low pressure line and nothing. 

Started recharging the system and saw the leak coming from the high pressure line near my injen piping. 

Turns out the pipe was rubbing and slowly eating away. 

Now to find a way to patch it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, glad you caught it!

The pipe will need to be replaced, your system purged and then recharged with the correct amount of refrigerant and oil. 

Probably best done at a dealership. I'd shop around to see if you can get the pipe at a good price and find a dealership that would give you a break on the 'customer pay' labour rate.

FWIW GMPP would have covered this repair.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you think I might be able to have a shop cut out the hole and splice in a new connector?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd price it out with a new line 1st before you start modifying an already failed and aged part.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You risk contaminating your refrigerent system by going with a gerrymandered splice.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

*​*Looks like new lines are about $80 from Rock Auto. 

If I get new lines, I have to vacuum the system and then recharge it. which is more money than I'd like to spend at the moment. 


There is a shop near me that specializes in AC repairs. They said they need to take a look at it but might be able to splice it since it is on a straight piece of the line.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You need to vacuum and recharge the system regardless. There's no refrigerant in there anymore and it's full of moisture.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone know the diameter of the high side line?

I'm going to order a high pressure splice kit. 

I have a vacuum pump and gauges to recharge the system. 

$70 my cost VS $300 at the shop.


----------

